# HGVC Trump Las Vegas 2 bedroom 2LK vs 2LP



## DazedandConfused (Jun 7, 2017)

I am looking for a 2 bedroom Las Vegas and the only available option is Trump

What is the difference between 2LK vs 2LP rooms?

Any feedback on this property?


----------



## Kokolea (Jun 7, 2017)

2LK is 2BR and 2LP is 2BR Plus.
The difference is whether it is corner room or not.
2LP (2BR Plus) is corner room.



> *2 Bedroom (2LK)* *Size* 1,454-1,509 sqft / *Accommodates* 6 guests
> This two-bedroom, two-bathroom suite features a master bedroom with king-size bed and luxurious master bathroom with a marble-top vanity and whirlpool tub.The living room includes a separate dining area, queen sleeper sofa and 42 inch wall-mounted TV. The full kitchen has upgraded appliances featuring Wolf cooktop and wall oven, Bosch microwave oven, dishwasher, refrigerator, coffee maker, toaster and combination washer/dryer. Please note the 2 Bedroom suite layout consists of a 1 Bedroom suite and Studio sharing a common entry foyer.
> 
> *2 Bedroom Plus (2LP)* *Size* 1,509 sqft / *Accommodates* 6 guests
> This two-bedroom, two-bathroom plus corner suite features a master bedroom with king-size bed and luxurious master bathroom with a marble-top vanity and whirlpool tub. The living room includes a separate dining area, queen sleeper sofa and 42 inch wall-mounted TV. The full kitchen has upgraded appliances featuring Wolf cooktop and wall oven, Bosch microwave oven, dishwasher, refrigerator, coffee maker, toaster and combination washer/dryer. Please note the 2 Bedroom suite layout consists of a 1 Bedroom suite and Studio sharing a common entry foyer.




I stayed at 2BR Plus（2LP）three years ago, so I will link the album for reference. 

▼HGVC at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/L742d1


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 7, 2017)

Kokolea said:


> 2LK is 2BR and 2LP is 2BR Plus.
> The difference is whether it is corner room or not.
> 2LP (2BR Plus) is corner room.
> 
> ...



Great pics...thanks for that post

Is the 2LP worth the extra fee over 2LK ???


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 7, 2017)

I think it's about view as well. 

We stayed in a 2 br a few years ago and had railroad track view. The Plus will likely be a view of the strip

The units and pool are really nice. It's the nicest Vegas property as far as the room goes.


----------



## jnsrusty (Jun 7, 2017)

Looks nice!  Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 7, 2017)

I booked the 2LP = 2BR Plus for a family member. I can post their impression in late July


----------



## Kokolea (Jun 8, 2017)

▼Unit configuration
2LK = STU Plus (SUP or STP or SLP) + 1BR (1BB or 1BR)
2LP = STU Plus (SUP or STP or SLP) + 1BR Plus (1BP or 1LP)

I think the following based on the explanation of HGVC.

2LK：#05 + #06 / #11 + #12 / #20 + #21 / #26 + #27
2LP：#07 + #08 / #09 + #10 / #22 + #23 / #24 + #25










DazedandConfused said:


> Is the 2LP worth the extra fee over 2LK ???
> I booked the 2LP = 2BR Plus for a family member. I can post their impression in late July.



Sure!
I hope your family will be assigned to a great view.


----------



## vegasVIP (Jun 8, 2017)

We stay at the Trump just about every trip to Vegas.  Being 3.5 hours away by car, we go 2-3 times a year.  Great property!!!


----------

